# دور ألام في رعاية الطفل



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

دور ألام في رعاية الطفل

ألام ذلك المخلوق الذي يحمل بين أحشائه قطعة من جنة الخلد لما يجد فيها الجنين من غذاء و شراب جاهز بدون مشقة الأكل و المضغ و كذلك الإخراج من التبول و التبرز دون الحاجة الى إرهاق , و كذلك الغطاء و اللباس دون الحاجة الى الملابس و الدفء و الحنان دون الحاجة للبحث عنها .

و يكون في وضع ساكن مريح و مخمور دون الحاجة الى شئ من الخمر , و يكون ذلك بإيقاع نبضات قلب ألام و الذي يتناسب للوضع الطبيعي مع وضع الإيقاع المنتعش و الساكن المسكر للجنين .

و يتغير إيقاع نبضات قلب ألام بفارق كبير سوف تزداد حركة الجنين و يتعرض للإجهاض او تغيير وضعه او الاختناق و حيث الرحم مهبط الروح للجنين برغم من كونه مظلم بالإمكان الجنين ان يحس بكل ما يحيط به , ام الرحم باللغة اللاتينية هي هستر من كلمة هستركتومي , و تعني استئصال الرحم و ما ينبثق عنها من كلمة هستيريا , و تعني حالة تنتاب الشخص و خاصة النساء كثير ما يكون التشنج و اضطرا بات المزاج و السلوك و الصراخ و البكاء و فقدان الوعي و الحركة , و هي تنشأ من خلل بفقدان صلة الرحم او المعادلة الرحمية التي كان عليها ان توفر مصادر و عدم توفرها في حياه خارج الرحم عن ما كان عليها داخل الرحم .

و رعاية ألام تتمثل في :-

1- الرعاية الجينية .

المحافظة على عدم الزواج من الأقارب و خاصة من بهم صفات وراثية سيئة ,
كما قال الشاعر

فتي لم تلده بنت عم فيضوي و قد يضوي سليل الأقارب

كما قال شاعر أخر

تجاوزت بنت العم و هي حبيبة مخافة ان يضوي علي سليلها

2- الرعاية الإشعاعية

ا) ابتعاد ألام عن مصادر الإشعاعية و التصويرية و الذرية و غيرها من مواد الإشعاع مثل أجهزة تصوير الضوئي .

ب) الإشعاعات البصرية :- فان استقبال ألام الحامل للإشعاعات البصرية الصادرة من مخلوقات البشرية سو تؤثر في الجنين و يكون ذلك من خلال نظرة ألام الحامل الى المناظر مثيرة او مزعجة الإشكال تثير انتباه ألام الحامل بذلك و الإمعان في التفكير و الإعجاب بها يتم انتقال هذه الأشعة المغناطيسية من صور الشكل او السلوك الى قاع العين ثم الى الجهاز العصبي الذي يرسم ذلك بالكامل في الجنين و هناك من أنجبت أطفالا مثل الوحوش و الذئاب و الماعز او غير ذلك , و هناك من أنجبت أطفالا من جنس آخر مع عدم وجود أي صلة في الجنس بهم , كذلك انتقال السلوك الى الجنين في نظرة ألام الحامل للأفلام المرعبة و الإجرامية او طباع مجتمعات أخرى , ينبغي على ألام الحامل في اشهر الحمل عدم تركيز بالنظر او الفكر في أي شكل مريب او سلوك مشين .

3- الرعاية الهرمونية :-

ان اثر انزعاج ألام الحامل فترة الحمل سوف يؤثر في سلوك و شكل المولود حيث يكون الطفل عصبي من اثر تأثير الهرمونات الأدرينالين بزيادة معدلها في الدم .

و ان تعاطي ألام الحامل للأدوية الهرمونية سوف يؤثر في غدد الأجنة و يذهب بزيادة او نقص الهرمونات حسبما كانت ألام تتعاطى كما ان التغيير الهرموني سوف يجعل الطفل بشكل تركيبي في الوجه و الجسم يتناسب مع الهرمون , المحافظة على علاج مرض السكر للام الحامل سوف يجنب ألام و الطفل من أمراض و متاعب الولادة و الحمل .

4- الرعاية الغذائية .

ان تعاطي ألام للوجبات الغذائية الكاملة سوف ينتج جنيناً بكامل تكوينه الجسماني و العقلي دون أي خلل في المواد الغذائية و الأملاح المعدنية سوف يرافقه خلل في الجنين .




















​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا عزيزي النهيسي
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع
​​*


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ومعلومات مهمه جدااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ومعلومات مهمه جدااااااااا
> 
> ...


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

